# Duth Oven recipes



## skip

OK. Anyone out there have more do recipes I can try?


----------



## gypsysue

I see on the cast iron thread you write that you've made biscuits and cobblerrs. Have you made stews? Those come out good in a d.o.

We like to add biscuit mix to the top to make kind of a dumpling/biscuit topping on stews. Cornbread mix goes well on anything with tomato, like chili or even spaghetti. Spaghetti comes out in kind of a pudding-like glob but tastes good. The flavors bake through it.

Baked beans are a classic, using white beans. Toss in a ham hock with pinto beans. Or add crumbled bacon.

About anything you could do in a slow-cooker would work in a dutch oven.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Skip, we do this en when we go camping, always a winner:

Dutch Oven Lasagna

1 1/2 lb lean ground beef
23 oz spaghetti sauce
9 oz shredded mozzarella cheese
3 eggs
2 1/4 c cottage cheese
1/4 c parmesan cheese
13 lasagna noodles
1 1/2 tsp oregano
3/4 c hot water

brown the beef in the oven, drain an put into a bowl then add the spaghetti sauce. In another bowl mix cottage cheese, parmesan cheese, mozzarell cheese, egss and oregano. Save a bit of Moxxarella for the top if ya like.

Break an place 4 lasagna noodles in the bottom of the oven, spread about 1/2 of the meat mixture over the top. Spread 1/2 of the cheese over this. Break 5 lasagna noodles an place on top, add half the remaining meat over this an then the last of the cheese mixture. Break the remaining noodles and place over the top. Spread the last a the meat mixture over the top. Pour hot water all round the edges a the oven.

Lid an cook about an hour or till done. Seems to work good with 12 briqs on top an bottom. Check frequently.


----------



## skip

Thanks, Coot. I'm not a big lasagna fan (I'm a little lactose intolerant), but I bet the family would enjoy it.

And Sue, we cook stews and such all the time. I am the official camp cook even when we're no camping, as I'm too darned old and slow to be worth much more than that. Just got back from camping where I was feeding between 20-35 people at a time. Beef stew is a specialty that I fix, and everyone loves it.


----------



## Littlebit

Don't know how big your dutch oven is but a good old fashion boiled dinner always hits the spot up here.

Nice Ham with bone.
Potatos
Corrots
onions
cabbage
seasoning to tast.

Cover ham with water let it come to a boil then add your potatos, corrots, onions. cut your cabbage in chuck and place on top then cover. watch your water level. Really good with some homemade corn bread.


----------



## pdx210

One whole chicken sprinkle liberally inside and out with lemon pepper Stuff with …2 cloves coarsely chopped garlic, 1coarsly chopped onion 

-Preheat Dutch oven on fire remove from fire and cover the bottom of the Dutch oven with bacon hickory smoked preferred. Add chicken Cook in coals for 2 hours then add 2 cup quartered or small potatoes, 5 carrots cut to 2”, pearl or quartered onions, pour ½ cup white wine over the whole thing then sprinkle with 1 teaspoon salt, 1 teaspoon fresh cracked black people ½ teaspoon smoked paprika, 2 sprigs of fresh rosemary 3-4 " long.

cook for 1-1 ½ hours remove from heat and let sit for 45 minutes before serving


----------



## Emerald

Look up the recipe for No-Knead bread and then , you pre heat the DO in the fire with the lid on for at least 20 minutes and then when bread is ready carefully take the lid off the oven and "dump" the loaf in, cover and quickly add 12 fire coals or briquettes on the top lid, bread will take about 40 to 45 minutes to cook and will not be quite dark brown on top but will be yummy!


----------



## catsraven

Um what is 1 teaspoon fresh cracked black people?


----------



## gypsysue

rotfl! I love a good typo! Haw haw haw! 
:ignore:


----------



## Genevieve

catsraven said:


> Um what is 1 teaspoon fresh cracked black people?


you don't wanna know!

:ghost:


----------



## pdx210

don't knock it til you try it 

LOL....i'm having technical dificulties with my spell check


----------



## catsraven

Typos are so much fun. Just funnin with ya pdx210


----------



## skip

I can't say much. I can't even spell dutch


----------



## nj_m715

And I didn't notice until you mentioned it. I always hated spelling class anyway. I was more of a shop class kid.


----------



## Emerald

Your typo wasn't that bad-- wait till you are trying to tell people about your favorite way to eat french fries- with cheese curds and good gravy and then type out the word in french thinking that you have the right one and you put down the one in french for prostitutes!:gaah: and on a family clean forum! Boy o boy was my face red!
The Canadians will know what I said and what I meant to say!oops:


----------



## mdprepper

skip said:


> I can't say much. I can't even spell dutch


My brain must have fixed your spelling, because until you said it, I did not notice!


----------



## NaeKid

Emerald said:


> The Canadians will know what I said and what I meant to say!oops:


Poutine maybe? Yummy!


----------



## Emerald

NaeKid said:


> Poutine maybe? Yummy!


Oh yes! I love that stuff! But you can see why I kinda misspelled and it ended up the other word--very close in spelling there! lol It did give everyone who knew French a really good laugh!


----------

